# Nissan d21 4x4 v6 problem



## bgnr2008 (Oct 31, 2017)

I need help i have a nissan d21 4x4 i just purchased it has low acceleration overheats at high rpms i already checked timing its all good replaced maf sensor and tps sensor i also hear a winning noise at high rpms truck only hasitates in drive it has no power in reverse it peels out like nothing can this be my torque converter i also installed a brand new water pump and thermostat my radiator is not loosing coolant anf its been flushed has clean fluids also did a tune up i really dont know what to do now did i mention i also checked catylic converter and its not clogged 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Try checking the error codes.

You didn't say what year you had. There are 2 videos in the link below. The first one is for trucks from like 1991 and up that have a dial to turn. The second one is for older trucks that just use a toggle switch.

[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

I say to check the codes because it sounds like your truck is in limp mode (Fail Safe Mode in Nissan lingo).


----------



## bgnr2008 (Oct 31, 2017)

Its a 1990 4x4 v6 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------

